# المؤتمر الجيولوجي السوري الأول 2006



## sham3000 (20 مايو 2007)

*برنامج المؤتمر*​ 

*الجمهورية العربة السورية*​ 


*وزارة النفط والثروة المعدنية*​ 


*الجمعية الجيولوجية السورية و المؤسسة العامة للجيولوجيا والثروة المعدنية*



ا*لمؤتمر الجيولوجي السوري الاول*​ 

*27-30/11/2006*​ 




*برنامج المؤتمر*​ 




*ا*​ 



الجلسة الختامية: 15.00– 16.00​ 






رئيس الجلسة​ 











د.أسامة عمار ​ 




المدير العام للهيئة العامة للاستشعار عن بعد​



المقررون






ج. عادل الزعبي​ 





رئيس الجمعية الجيولوجية السورية​ 





د. عامر غبرة​ 





رئيس قسم الجيولوجيا بجامعة دمشق​ 





م. عدنان العاسمي​ 





مدير الاستكشاف في الشركة السورية للنفط​ 






​




الخميس 30 / 11 / 2006​ 
*- *زيارة ميدانية إلى عدد من الهيئات والمراكز العلمية الجيولوجية السورية في مدينة دمشق.
*- *رحلة علمية وسياحية إلى المنطقة الجنوبية أو المنطقة التدمرية وحسب رغبة المشاركين في المؤتمر.​ 












​


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 مايو 2007)

sham3000 قال:


> *
> 
> الخميس 30 / 11 / 2006​
> *​


*
هل أنت متأكد من التاريخ؟ هل إنتهى هذا المؤتمر؟*


----------



## sham3000 (20 مايو 2007)

الأخ محمد حمزة ( مشرف ) نعم المؤتمر إنتهى وشارك فيه نخبة من الباحثين من سوريا مصر الأردن السعودية السودان أوكرانيا روسيا ألمانيا الولايات المتحدة ومشلركين بصفة فردية , يمكن الدخول لأي موقع بحث للعنوان ( المؤسسة العامة للجيولوجيا والثروة المعدنية سوريا - أو الجمعية الجيولوجية السورية , وستحصل على ما يسرك من معلومات .
شكراً للقراء الكرام .


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (20 مايو 2007)

كل الشكر للقائمين علي هذه المؤتمرات حيث أنها تنمي الثروة العلمية عند كثير من المتخصصين


----------

